# The Ugly Bug Ball Is Online Dating for the "Aesthetically Challenged" GIZMODO



## Candypants (Nov 2, 2010)

Wow, an online dating site for “ugly” people. Wouldn’t that just crush your self esteem? The fact that you have to sign up to such a site?  

Here is the link , you will find it's very funny !

http://gizmodo.com/5677744/the-ugly...feed&utm_campaign=Feed:+gizmodo/full+(Gizmodo)


----------



## Dene (Nov 2, 2010)

*goes and signs up*


----------



## Candypants (Nov 2, 2010)

Hello what are you mean Dene , i can't understand you completely . can you tell me in detail ?

Thanks !


----------



## Dene (Nov 2, 2010)

It was a little joke. I was saying that I am ugly therefore I should go and sign up. At least I would if I wanted a girlfriend


----------



## Candypants (Nov 3, 2010)

OK I know , i am sorry !
Best wishes for you !


----------



## Hadley4000 (Nov 3, 2010)

"Aesthetically Challenged"


I like that.


----------



## goatseforever (Nov 3, 2010)

I made an account and I'm pretty sure I've just seen at least several 7-8's. AND you know they already have low self esteem. Win.


----------



## Dollface (Nov 3, 2010)

Hadley4000 said:


> "Aesthetically Challenged"
> 
> 
> Yeah i agree with you , it changes a lot now .


----------



## peedu (Nov 3, 2010)

Hadley4000 said:


> "Aesthetically Challenged"
> 
> 
> I like that.


 
And you never say that someone is short. They are vertically challenged. 

Peedu


----------



## Candypants (Nov 3, 2010)

Yeah it changes a lot now , i think we should take some action to adapt the change .


----------



## Escher (Nov 3, 2010)

goatseforever said:


> I made an account and I'm pretty sure I've just seen at least several 7-8's. AND you know they already have low self esteem. Win.



Whenever I log on and see you've posted it brightens my day.

I think I love you.


----------



## Dollface (Nov 4, 2010)

Oh ! My god really . I think you can register an account on the ugly website and date with goatseforever !
Maybe it's a good idea !


----------



## brododragon (Apr 16, 2020)

Bump


----------

